# Need help 09 Brute 750 HC stock engine kit



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just installed a HC Standard Bore Kit in my 09, re-nicisilled the pots, 11.5:1 JE pistons, New cams and valve springs, Dual Muzzy with MSD, Vforce John stage 3 clutching.

A bit of background: I had my vforce clutching setup for 30" tires on a stock engine so it has Red primary with orange secondary spring. I am currently running 28" outlaw 2's with the same clutching.

I believe my fuel mapping is a bit off and my clutch springs could be and most likely are wrong for my tires but I can't see that making this thing so horrible. I finished the build last Thursday, rode it a few times this weekend to try and work some things in.

I had to adjust my idle way up to keep it running, my tps was at 4% before it would stay running. I reset the tps to 0 no biggie but I feel like ive lost my Brute Force.

Off the line she is slow, mid range seems to drag on and high just doesn't seem there. I can run up to 95kms per hour but it takes its time getting there. It's so bad a stock 650 Can am with a slip on exhaust and a bit of clutch work absolutely kills me. It's embarrassing. I tried 3 different fuel mappings of which nothing is making an improvement in any big ways.

I realize this thing is 2 days old but from everything I hear about these Brutes killing 800 can ams mine I doubt will beat a stock 700 Grizzly!!! I am a Brute man but this has totally got me bummed out :/ Anyone else experience this? what did you do?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Something is definitely wrong.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Double check the timing. Do u have an a/f to put on it to see what ur numbers are. Clutching wnt hurt u that bad. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just throwing this out there but if I happened to mix the cams up 180 degrees would this make sense? would it run? I read on Kawieriders it runs but has a power loss through the powerband similar to what I am experiencing . . .

Anyone else have first hand experience with this? this is my first build so it's possible I have them mixed up. if I pull the valve set covers off and crank the engine over if they are 180 degrees out the intake valves will open and close at the same time on both heads correct?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know. Let me say that. Now, If both cams are 180, wouldn't it make them rotate like they should, but way out of sync with the pistons? If one cam was 180, it would make the intakes and exhausts the same front to rear, wouldn't it? I don't know man, i'm just spit balling here. I read as much of this stuff as I can, cause I know my turn is coming. I hope you get it figured out man. It sounds like it's gonna be a beast.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap if one is 180 out it will deff make it run bad real bad.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah you definitely have something wrong. you definitely want to find out if your cam timing is correct.


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

sounds like it could be a fuel pump going bad


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*to me its eather ur map is way off are timing but i am confused right now with that one is there eny poping coming from air box are exaust :34:*


----------



## bark (Mar 3, 2013)

how you making out???? please tell me this thing is going to become a can am killer!!!!!!


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Ya your cam timing is defiantly off pull off the valve covers and start over you will know when it's right trust me


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

go back thru the timming process make sure everything is like i needs to be ,i think you will find a cam out of place ,or installed on the wrong stroke ,had 1 guy do his an thought that after installing the rear ,he could turn the engine 90deg counter clockwize instead of 270 deg clockwise an end up in the same place


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

so how did you make out, my 801 project sounds like the same issues you have, guess I will start with my timing and see if I messed up...


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Had rear cam in my 750 motor off and it was a turd... When I had it fixed I went back with the wiseco pistons and fst stage 2 cams since I was there anyway and it's a beast lol. Can run with a outty 1k, I'm running stock exhaust also which is raping my power but just for now... She will get a ehs lid and a big gun before long unless I can afford a muzzy lol. And probably a set of close to 200 jets... Your built motor should be a beast.


----------

